# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R2 - raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

krecemo sa rasporedom dezuranja za vrijeme primopredaje 
ja necu pisati sebe, vec cu uskociti kad treba. Molim vas da se javite, jer ja necu moci svih pet dana biti tamo od-do(prosli puta je ipak bilo vremenski krace) 

za samu rasprodaju napravit cemo raspored poslije 

dakle: 
srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-5 osoba 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi

----------


## ivakika

ne mogu vjerovati da se jos  nitko nije javio  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kristina1

Evo mene, ja mogu bilo koji dan osim 26. 11. (mogu i više dana).
Budući da je meni svejedno, možete me ugurati tamo gdje će faliti...

----------


## ivakika

super da si se javila jer ti nisam uspjela poslati PP-javlja mi neku gresku!
stavit cu tebe sa strane, pa pogledaj za par dana kad sam te ubacila

----------


## Kristina1

Može, super!
Dobila sam sva 4 tvoja PP-a, sve je prošlo - ne znam što nije u redu.

----------


## ivakika

sva 4  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
a meni je stalno javljalo neki error :? 
bitno je da smo se nasle :D

----------


## jadro

ja se javljam   :Rolling Eyes:  

mogu bilo kad i bilo koliko tijekom tjedna. Za sad, a nema naznaka da ce biti nekakvih promjena

----------


## jadro

evo ja mogu   :Wink:  
mogu bilo kad i bilo koliko (vremenski) tijekom tjedna

----------


## jadro

sorrrrry, nisam ja kriva, meni je javljalo error, a ja plavusa stalno stiskala Posalji, i ono otislo 3  puta. Molim vas obrisite visak da mi ne bude neugodno   :Embarassed:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja mogu u subotu.   :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

jadro  :Laughing:  
odgovorila sam ti na PP

Teddy-zapisat cu te

----------


## ivakika

Evo preliminarnog popisa, to znaci da ga jos mozemo mijenjati, zato mi je vazno da mi kazete dali mozete u vrijeme kad sam vas stavila. Ako u neko vrijeme ima vise cura nego sto sam ja napisala, nista ne znaci, jer uvijek netko moze otkazati:

srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Mara) 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,BubaSanja,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivana 7997) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot,Ivakika) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika)

----------


## mara

joooj, poslala sam ti pp i nisam ni skužila da si me već stavila, nikako mi ne paše taj termin pa bi ga , ak može zmenjala za bilo koji dan u jutarnji termin (9-12), najbolje u sri i u pet, mogu i u subotu i u nedelju po mogućnosti ujutro.   :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

nema frke, stavila sam te sri. i subota(u srijedu treba puno toga pripremiti pa ce mi dobro doci pomoc  :Kiss:  )
srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana7997) 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,BubaSanja,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivana 7997) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot,Ivakika) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika,Mara)

----------


## ivakika

promjene:
srijeda 24.11.:
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,BubaSanja,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika,Mara)

----------


## jadro

meni je Ok, dapace, ako treba mogu i jos koji termin  :Wink:

----------


## mara

Stavi mene u pet ujutro

----------


## Kristina1

> meni je Ok, dapace, ako treba mogu i jos koji termin


isto   :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Ovako: ja bih rado u subotu. Ako nije problem.

Obzirom da radim do 16:30, radnim danom mi je sve malo knap, ali recimo da mogu i u petak doci jer onda radim do 15h.

Ali definitivno bih pomagala u subotu u Tvornici.


Sorry sto se nisam prije javila, nisam stigla na forum ovih dana.  :/

----------


## ivakika

Biba Sanja nema frke
Jadro i Kristina1-imam vas jos u vidu-ak bude trebalo popuniti
Mara-ne kuzim :/ 
promjene: 
srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika,Mara,BubaSanja)

----------


## mara

Ma ja samo hoću [/b]i[/b] petak (kratica: pet, to nije 5 ili 17 h)  :Laughing:  

A sad sam skužila da ipak u subotu nemrem jer imam neke druge obaveze davnih dana ugovorene pa sam ih zaboravila   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Sorry!

A što se tiće nedelje to mogu ujutro!

----------


## ivakika

e a ja mislila u 5 ujutro!!!  :Laughing:  -i nis mi nije bilo jasno  :Laughing:  -znaci brisem te sa subote i stavljam u petak
srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Mara)
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika,BubaSanja)

----------


## ivakika

srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika)

----------


## ivakika

sorry, prebacujem sa zatvorenog na otvoreni pa moram stalno korigirati
srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba 
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika,Mamita) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika

----------


## ivakika

srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro-hvala :D )
15-17-1 osoba 
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika,Mamita) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika,Maja )

----------


## ivancica

Najvjerojatnije i ja dolazim u petak navečer u Zagreb.Želim vam pomoći koliko mogu.Javljam se za subotu.Može?

----------


## ivakika

srijeda 24.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba(Ivakika,Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro-hvala  ) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1-hvala :D )
17-20-3 osobe (Casper, Marival,MirelaG,TinaRS,Renata) 

cetvrtak 25.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Brunda) 
12-15-1 osoba (Ivana 7997) 
15-17-1 osoba (Kristina1) 
17-20-3 osobe(Apricot, Mamita,Jadro) 

petak 26.11.: 
9-12-1 osoba (Mara) 
12-15-1 osoba (Jadro) 
15-17-1 osoba (Cvrcak) 
17-20-5 osoba (Casper, Nika, Apricot,Ivakika,Mamita) 

subota 27.11.: 
11-14-sto vise ljudi(Casper, Nika, Renata, Apricot, Davorka, Mamita, Teddy Bear,Ivakika,Maja,Ivancica )

----------

